# Cannot edit my own posts again



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Any idea why?

I tried logging out then logging in again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Are you getting any specific errors?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Didn't you have problems with your cookies when you registered here? It could have something to do with that. Go into your User CP and make sure your "Browse with cookies" is turned on.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not sure what the problem is or was. I was set to browse with cookies and tried turning that off (and making a few other changes) and nothing was different

I have turned it back on and now it works. I don't know what I might have changed---or waht the mgmt might have changed---but all isa well that ends well.


----------

